# Other Pets > Birds >  Is he a rare mutation?

## Sinnipop

I don't think I've even seen a budgie like A.J. (Actual Justice). I'm sure he's a little boy, only 3 - 4 months. I sold all the others I got with him, but I wanted to keep him. 

Pros: If I bred him with another unique colour, I could get something cool.
He's just damn cool looking.

Cons: I'm going to be working a lot, and I already spend a lot of time with my dogs and two current birds.
I don't have the room.
I couldn't hand feed his babies, so it would be pointless to breed really pretty UNTAME bird.
...

And if I sold him I'd sell him for $25. Is that reasonable?

----------


## gardenfiend138

Might not be what you're looking for, as I have no real experience to speak from, but my partner has been really into budgies lately and has shared a lot of what she's found with me...I think 25 is very reasonable for such a non-normal looking animal, and I think both your pros and cons are justifiable, although it seems like your cons section for keeping him are heavier...I dunno tho!

----------


## Cendalla

That was an average price. It's a color mutation, but just as common as their normal colors. I'm pretty sure its a hen. The males develop blue 'noses' fairly early. Little birds are (in general) easy to let the parents feed and are very tame if they get handled often when there old enough. I have hand fed them and it does make them out to be great pets but its very time consuming, messy, and formula is expensive. Your list of pors and cons is very telling. Good luck eather way  :Smile: 

Either. The word is either.

----------


## Anatopism

It is a very beautiful bird, but you can get birds that look identical, or very similar from any petco for $21 (less if they are on sale). 

Typically you cannot tell whether they are male or female until they are closer to or over a year old, and this really only applies to 'standard color' keets. Females will have a pinkish coloration over their cere (fleshy nostril bit) or in some cases (which is more reliable in the case of your bird) a leathery brown cere. Males will be blue. Younger birds tend to have a purplish white coloration that when compared to adults, is noticeably different than either an adult male or female.

----------


## mues155

Thats actually a fairly common color mutation among budgies. 
My second bird ever was a budgie that exact same coloring!
From the looks of the cere I would guess male right off the top of my head but yes waiting longer to tell the sex would be more accurate.

----------

